# Not "Passing it Forward" Thread



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Has anyone "passed it forward" and NOT received what was up for grabs.

1. Mark328
2.


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Is the thread still going ?


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

It was all closed down, see here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=269510&page=6


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Thought so such a Shame


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Sadly, DW feels like a community but it is a privately run Forum.

It has rules and is not a democracy.


Mark328, I don't know how you are going to get your pass it forward's worth but i hope you do somehow.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

That's out order because you gave a quality set of products


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

since your items were supposed to come from marksmith have you tried contacting him directly mark328?


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> since your items were supposed to come from marksmith have you tried contacting him directly mark328?


Yeah he apologised and said he would send as he been busy but that was over a week ago, give up now!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks like he's tried contacting him via visitor message umpteen times


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Fair play to mark he's a genuine guy, had many things from him.

It's only been a week, I waited 2 for my wax still turned up!

Don't forget he's just starting his new venture etc.


Takes time mate....


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

dave-g said:


> Fair play to mark he's a genuine guy, had many things from him.
> 
> It's only been a week, I waited 2 for my wax still turned up!
> 
> ...


I'm sure there is a genuine reason, just that was looking forward to receiving!!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

1. Mark328
2. Tips

I've been waiting for a third of a pot of Zymol Glasur see here, now I'm waiting on a bottle of AF Glisten from banditbarron.

Update - AF Glisten has arrived.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Is the AF Glisten from another thread?
Seems to me the Glisten belongs to banditbarron who obtained it from Junior Bear


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Correct AaronGTi

AF Glisten is now being sent out from banditbarron as compensate - he's had Royal Mail posting problems with the Zymol Glasur.


----------



## Fac (Mar 31, 2012)

I think mark smith seemed to take it a little too personally after the needless arguing put a prompt end to the thread.
I'm waiting for something from him too, got the polite" sorry,busy,soon" message ages ago and nothing.
Wha Gwan Smithy ?


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Mark's a top guy so I wouldn't worry about getting your stuff. He is setting up his own detailing business so has probably been giving that priority. He'll be in touch soon I expect.:thumb:


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

1. Mark328
2. Tips
3. chrisgreen

Still waiting for a bottle of Purple Rain. Was told it was posted on June 25th, still no sign of it, sender's PM box is now full and last 2 messages not responded to


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

It seems as much as it was a good idea in principle it had a few teethin problems I'm sure you will all receive your stuff.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Just a quick apology guys - these last few weeks have been a nightmare for me as I have split up from my partner of 12 years after she was found enjoying someone elses company and I have been living in the back of my van since then. 

Now moved in with a friend and am slowly getting back on my feet.

I will get these items sent out asap, once I have got things sorted. I have never let anyone down on here and dont plan to do so now.

Thanks for your understanding guys.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Bugger.
Best of luck.


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh dear Mark. Hope all works out for ya dude.



Russell


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Gutted for you to hear that... Look after youself mate..


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Take care Mark I missed your posts.

Glad to hear you are OK, good luck.

John Tht.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Been wondering as to why we've all been missing your posts.
I know how your feeling, years ago my ex found my *best mate *more interesting than me.
Chin-up lad, you'll soon be back on yer feet :thumb:.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Snakes with t!ts... the lot of them...

Sorry to hear that Mark... sure you will bounce back soon enough...

:thumb:


----------



## Fac (Mar 31, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> Snakes with t!ts... the lot of them...
> 
> Sorry to hear that Mark... sure you will bounce back soon enough...
> 
> :thumb:


Snakes with ****........audible grins here, not a lol but would've been if it wasn't such a bummer thread.

Mark, 
Been there mate. Worked frikin hard for some lying snake with **** (heh luv it) to chew on my cousin while I was at work. 
I took it rather well after the initial " oh man my worlds fuct" bender.

Take stock mate, sit back and be grateful....it's a NEW BEGINNING.
All those 'oh don't be silly we ain't doing that/ going there etc" moments you secretly yearned for can now be realised.

I went on a major self destructo binge, shaved me head bar some horns and painted em red, wore a freefall (parachuting) outfit and had the most sex and took liberties with whoever at drug orgies....broke my tib, fib and heel while outers and laughed and got even more female attention.....was great being a broken single man..sexy an exiting, a new burst of life.
To be honest, it was the best thing to have happened.

Life is full of surprises mate.
If you get seriously put out, I'll put you up for a weekend mate, hot shower, big telly etc..


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Fac said:


> I went on a major self destructo binge, shaved me head bar some horns and painted em red, wore a freefall (parachuting) outfit and had the most sex and took liberties with whoever at drug orgies....broke my tib, fib and heel while outers and laughed and got even more female attention.....was great being a broken single man..sexy an exiting, a new burst of life.
> To be honest, it was the best thing to have happened.


Next time you're having a party like that, remember my invite!!!

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## nokia (Mar 3, 2009)

Hope things work out for you Mark mate. Very sad to hear this mate. Take care of yourself fella/.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Next time you're having a party like that, remember my invite!!!
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


And mine :thumb:.


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Sorry to hear this Mark. really gutted for you...was wondering why you hadnt been posting. But like others have said ; its all about bouncing back and new starts now... 
best wishes mate...


----------



## Fac (Mar 31, 2012)

Heh...let's see what we can do at waxstock.
If they want to cash in on the hippy aspect (albeit in name only)
Mebbe they will let us install an orgy tent somewheres....
Can you picture the dodo team handing out lubes n wipes ?
A 12v 'FISTOOL' _buffer_ as a prize for the fastest finisher ?

Sorry, exited tangent rumblings......

Gutted but happy for you Mark, sincere.
Al


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

MarkSmith said:


> Just a quick apology guys - these last few weeks have been a nightmare for me as I have split up from my partner of 12 years after she was found enjoying someone elses company and I have been living in the back of my van since then.
> 
> Now moved in with a friend and am slowly getting back on my feet.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear that mark, I'm shocked and stunned. Life can be such crap sometimes. I hope youre doing as well as you can xxx


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear that mark, if you need anything... I mean anything... Inbox me and we will help in any way possible 

All the best mate and pick yourself up son, you deserve better! 
It will hurt for a whole mate but I'm
Sure you will
Be back to yourself in no time 

All the best karlos


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Like everyone, stunned to hear this. Really sorry for you. Hope you can get it all sorted quickly so you can go back to doing what you enjoy and being appreciated for it.:thumb:

Your friends on DW all support you and wish you the best.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Dave

On the 16th of July you said you would post out AF Glisten as compensate for the failed delivery of Zymol Glasur from 21st June 2102 as part of the pass it forward thread.



banditbarron said:


> In the interest of being fair i will send you the AF stuff i received as part of the pass forward thread. :thumb::thumb:
> Dave


Can you update me with a date of sending out AF Glisten please.

Thanks

Tips


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Dave

AF Glisten has arrived.

Thank you. :thumb:


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Still waiting for my products, I was actually the 1st person to accept the OP offer, and sent my products off to the person who wanted mine!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Send him a PM :thumb:

He's had an eventful few months, and it has probably slipped his mind.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

mark328 said:


> Still waiting for my products, I was actually the 1st person to accept the OP offer, and sent my products off to the person who wanted mine!


Ten out of ten for your patience :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Tips said:


> Send him a PM :thumb:
> 
> He's had an eventful few months, and it has probably slipped his mind.


Aye it's been so tough he's managed to launch his own brand of car care products 

I'm fed up of seeing people say that Mark Smith has let them down and then other members come on n say oh but he is a top bloke etc etc He can't be that much of a top bloke if he can't nip down the post office.

Everyone needs to stop kissing his ass :wall: he's probably full of utter sh1t.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

one person has been let down compared to potentially 100s who have received from his kindness? 


pretty harsh words on a forum no?:doublesho


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

dave-g said:


> one person has been let down compared to potentially 100s who have received from his kindness?
> 
> pretty harsh words on a forum no?:doublesho


Nah I just don't believe anything he has to say, fair enough maybe he has helped out a few folk but he's also let down loads as well, I've seen it here a number of times.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Mark is a top bloke and all the dealings I have had with him have always been as described and deliverd. Mark also helped me out big time a few weeks ago without me even asking him as he approached me. There are far to many members on here that just want to spout there mouth's off just for the hell of it, even though certain things don't concern them. Maybe its them members that are full of shxt rather than Mark


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> Aye it's been so tough he's managed to launch his own brand of car care products


When did this happen, first I've heard?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Nah he's definitely full of sh1t 

It's just been confirmed after all the PM's I've just had 

Case closed 

:thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Not closed and I can guess who sent you the PM's if they do exist


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

off to get the popcorn !


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Tips said:


> Send him a PM :thumb:
> 
> He's had an eventful few months, and it has probably slipped his mind.


I think ive been more than patient, and i dont like to do this, but enough is enough. I sent £20 worth of my own products to JuniorBear on here, on the basis marksmith would send me what i accepted from him. He has been to the post office on several occassions to post things, im sorry but there is no excuse.

*3.7.12*
Hi Mate

Really sorry mate, I have not sent the stuff yet - I have had alot going on here recently.

Can you re-send me your address and remind me what I have got to send ( cant remember ! ) and I will get it off to you mate.
Thanks again and all the best mate

Mark

*4.9.12*

I have had alot of items to send in the last few days and I am slowly getting round to getting them all sent as I unpack them from all my boxes of stuff I have. Your items will be sent very soon.

Can you just remind me of your address and what items you were due, it will give me a better chance of getting them out to you faster as I wont need to look through all my hand written notes to find out.

Mark

*4.9.12*
No worries mate, I appreciate you have waited a long time for the stuff.

But they are going out tomorrow and were packed up today for you.

Best regards

Mark

*13.9.12*
Hi Mark

Sorry, but confession time - I totally forgot about this

Its packed up ready to go and sitting on my table in the spare room.Really sorry mate

I will post this tomorrow and pm you tomorrow evening to confirm than I have done it.,
Regards

Mark

*22.9.12*
Due to being silly busy, it is going to go out first class along with all the bits I have sold on my sales thread, so will be with you soonCheers

Mark

*9.10.12*

Aw mate, I am really sorry, I just have so many things going on just now that I keep forgetting to sort this out.

I am really sorry mate.

I will still sort this for you as soon as possible. I promise. I dont like letting anyone down and I have let you down. I will put this right ASAP

Sorry mate

Mark

*8.11.12*

Thank you mate for your patience and thank you for the reminder without any nastiness.

I will sort this for you guaranteed, as my next job to be done.

Best regards

Mark


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

enough bickering please!!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

What a fcuking joke!!!


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Ratchet said:


> When did this happen, first I've heard?


He is trying to launch his own brand and has put some samples out, nothing wrong with that and you dont need to be a Millionaire to do it either


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Sure this thread will be locked soon, but I just want to say that Yes mark is a helpful person, but there is no excuse as to why he hasnt sent me my products, especially as I was the FIRST person to accept his offer of THE thread that HE started!!!


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

I never knew that. Interesting. As is the thread, hmm. Mark is usually a very nice guy & true to his word. He promised me a payment yesterday & he hasn't paid today neither. I'm sure there must be a genuine reason, I've dealt with him before & never had any probs


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I can understand that your feeling a bit naffed off but at the end of the day its just a few caracre products and Mark has had no Financial gain from this as he was giving and not receiving


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

mark328 said:


> Sure this thread will be locked soon, but I just want to say that Yes mark is a helpful person, but there is no excuse as to why he hasnt sent me my products, especially as I was the FIRST person to accept his offer of THE thread that HE started!!!


Yeah that is definately poor show.


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> He is trying to launch his own brand and has put some samples out, nothing wrong with that and you dont need to be a Millionaire to do it either


Missed that one, must pm for a sample. :lol:.


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Shinyvec said:


> I can understand that your feeling a bit naffed off but at the end of the day its just a few caracre products and Mark has had no Financial gain from this as he was giving and not receiving


True, but he should respect the fact that I was giving and not receiving because of something he suggested!!!!


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Ratchet said:


> Missed that one, must pm for a sample. :lol:.


Good luck


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

And if the mods want to lock this, then I dont think its fair.

You cant just show what you want on here and censor the truth :wall:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

No need to start calling him stuff though and its just creating a massive Witch Hunt AGAIN


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Think everyone just needs to take a deep breath and chill!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

mark328 said:


> And if the mods want to lock this, then I dont think its fair.
> 
> You cant just show what you want on here and censor the truth :wall:


mark, we have'nt even mentioned locking this thread..., although it will probably get certain comments removed..


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Shinyvec said:


> No need to start calling him stuff though and its just creating a massive Witch Hunt AGAIN


Sorry Shinyvec, but what have I called him?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Its others which are your Fan Boys


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

And that's enough thanks.

I think we (DW staff) expressed our reservations at the time with said non official DW thread and we got shot down IMO, anyway I am not going to say I told you so ......


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

mark328 said:


> And if the mods want to lock this, then I dont think its fair.
> 
> You cant just show what you want on here and censor the truth :wall:


Locking isn't censoring IMO and that's what I have chosen to do, it's not been edited nor has anything been removed/deleted (And it will be left visible), as per my last post the original thread was not sanctioned by DW and nobody even asked if they could do it even though we have a swop section that did something rather similar IMO, it's simply been locked as I wish this place to remain civil.


----------

